# Holy sh!t I look like a drag queen . . .



## SonRisa (Nov 29, 2005)

So I'm browsing on myspace and come across this photo on someone's page. I don't even really know the girl. I went out Saturday before Halloween with my coworker Seth (on the right) and she was his friend.

But yea, drag queen?!? I think soooo. I wish someone would have told me my lipstick was smeared upwards. Or maybe it's the angle. Hmm.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 29, 2005)

But, hey!  A really _cute_ looking drag queen!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the colours of your outfit too.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 29, 2005)

I would be pissed off if someone posted a pic of me without my permission.


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I would be pissed off if someone posted a pic of me without my permission._

 

see, I only get mad if they're pictures I've taken and then posted of makeup or whatever and people repost them AND hotlink them without asking permission. If you took a picture of you and I, with your camera (which means I willing posed for it and basically gave you permission to do whatever you please with it) I could care less. Having been on the internet for too many years, I find that most people are really sensitive about what photos are posted. I don't know, I guess I can laugh at myself. The way I see it, no one is perfect, everyone has flaws and for people to be pissed because I posted a picture of them where their rolls are showing (true story, this has happened where a friend has been pissed) is just ridiculous. It's not like I altered the photo to slander them, nor was it taken at a "bad angle". That's just what you look like! If you don't like it, hit the gym and don't complain. And it has nothing to do with people not wanting their photo online, because they had photos of themselves all from the neck up. Too many people use the internet to create a facade and hide reality IMO. Which, also IMO is just stupid. If you feel the need present yourself as something you are not, to strangers who don't know you and most likely don't give a fuck about you anyway, I'd worry more about why you care to please other people and how deep seeded your own insecurities are than the fact that one photo you don't happen to like of yourself, is online. I don't know. I hope it didn't sound I was directing this at you. I wasn't. I just ended up rambling because I've encountered it way too many times and it's just ridiculous.


----------



## user4 (Nov 30, 2005)

a very good looking drag queen though... haha!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_a very good looking drag queen though... haha!!!_

 

yeah.. REALLY!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  PLEASE tell me what lipstick u r wearing cos i _must_ have it!


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_yeah.. REALLY!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  PLEASE tell me what lipstick u r wearing cos i must have it!_

 
My coworker Kimmee did my makeup that day because we did a demo for a customers.
She used . . . Blue peep and A bluer Blue on my lid, Plumage and Carbon along with mercuric on my outer lid. Beautiful Iris and Surreal on my inner eye, crystal avalanche on my inner lid (over a bluer blue) and Dazzlelight on my outer browbone. Iris eyes and Blue Peep to line under bottom lashes. Fascinating on lower waterline. Cut up #7 lashes and Swiss Chocolate and Strut on my brows. For my skin, we mixed together Strobe cream, Chartru paint, Aquadisiac and Surreal eyeshadow. I have NO idea what was on my cheeks. Lips were lined with Magenta, filled in with cranberry and then Impassioned lipstick over it all and dazzlelight in center of bottom lip. 

And she recently left us for MAC PRO so anyone in SF who shops there should go see her! She's amazingggg.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 30, 2005)

RonRisa; I think you didn't understood what I mean... I would be pissed off if I find it on the web, without knowing that someone took pics of me. (At least, it would be nice to know that he/she is going to post pics of me, I would be surprised to surf on the web and find my pics!)I don't know how to explain it, I just wake up AND my native language isn't english! LOL


----------



## tinkerbell (Nov 30, 2005)

I think you look great...not drag at all!!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_My coworker Kimmee did my makeup that day because we did a demo for a customers.
She used . . . Blue peep and A bluer Blue on my lid, Plumage and Carbon along with mercuric on my outer lid. Beautiful Iris and Surreal on my inner eye, crystal avalanche on my inner lid (over a bluer blue) and Dazzlelight on my outer browbone. Iris eyes and Blue Peep to line under bottom lashes. Fascinating on lower waterline. Cut up #7 lashes and Swiss Chocolate and Strut on my brows. For my skin, we mixed together Strobe cream, Chartru paint, Aquadisiac and Surreal eyeshadow. I have NO idea what was on my cheeks. Lips were lined with Magenta, filled in with cranberry and then Impassioned lipstick over it all and dazzlelight in center of bottom lip. 

And she recently left us for MAC PRO so anyone in SF who shops there should go see her! She's amazingggg._

 

ah ha! thanks 4 the info doll


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 30, 2005)

lol! Some of those drag queens look pretty damn good, though! Seriously you don't look like one at all, you look great! (plus no Adam's apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_(plus no Adam's apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
unlike Sandra Bullock!


----------



## niecypiecy (Nov 30, 2005)

if thats drag then I want to look like a drag queen everyday!

You look great as always hun


----------



## user3 (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL It's it great when you can laugh at yourself?!?! 

I love looking at funny pics! I take silly pics all the time with my son and husband. Of course my husband is not always a willing a party! 

My step dad ALWAYS catches me making the oddest faces!


----------

